# Ardas / Sikh Prayer?



## bscheema (Dec 30, 2011)

i have two questions about ardas 
 1 .what is BHAGAUTI / why to serve first ?
 2. why word "Guru" is absent at the name of  Shri Guru Teg Bahadur ?


----------



## Ishna (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / sikh prayer ?*

Sat Sri Akal

Bscheema ji many people ask the same question with regards to 'bhagauti'!  There is an article about the term bhagauti used in ardaas here:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/14629-ardas-sikh-congregational-prayer.html

There is also a wonderful sakhi and extrapolation by Gyani Jarnail ji which I'm trying to find for you.

Regarding the absence of 'Guru' before Guru Tegh Bahadur ji's name, it appears from the English translation on the SGPC website that most of our Guru Sahiban are listed by name only:



> [SIZE=-1]Having first thought of the Almighty's prowess, let us                          think of Guru Nanak. Then of Guru Angad, Amardas and Ramdas                          - may they be our rescuers! Remember, then, Arjan, Hargobind                          and Har Rai. Meditate then on revered Har Krishan                          on seeing whom all suffering vanishes. Think then of Teg                          Bahadar, remembrance of whom brings all nine treasures.                          He comes to rescue every where. Then of the tenth Lord,                          revered Guru Gobind Singh, who comes to rescue every where.                          The embodiment of the light of all ten sovereign lordships,                          the Guru Granth - think of the view and reading of it                          and say, "Waheguru (Wondrous Destroyer of Darkness)".[/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1]

I think the word 'Guru' is not repeated to ensure the continuity / poetic sound of the prayer.  If you put 'Guru' in front of all of them it would sound bulky,  It is obvious they are all Guru ji so it doesn't need to be [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]repeated.  This is my understanding.

Will try and get back to you with the sakhi...
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ishna (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / sikh prayer ?*

This thread does well to expose the raw nerve around Bhagauti:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/25092-ardaas-changed-31.html

However I think this post (from the thread) does well by showing instances where our Guru jis have used the word Bhagauti in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/25092-ardaas-changed-26.html#post101281

Still looking for the sakhi...


----------



## Ishna (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / sikh prayer ?*

Although not quite what I was looking for, Gyani ji in this post http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/23430-ardas-offered-shri-guru-granth-sahib.html#post94775 gives more information regarding the word 'Guru' being absent from that paragraph within ardaas.

Gees SPN has a lot of information in it!  You don't realise it until you start to look for something - like a needle in a haystack!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / sikh prayer ?*



Ishna said:


> Although not quite what I was looking for, Gyani ji in this post http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/23430-ardas-offered-shri-guru-granth-sahib.html#post94775 gives more information regarding the word 'Guru' being absent from that paragraph within ardaas.
> 
> Gees SPN has a lot of information in it!  You don't realise it until you start to look for something - like a needle in a haystack!



Ishna Ji,
Haystack is right...lol. I gave up looking for any needles here...terribly difficult.....the Search Script has to be improved....Spn is a vast treasure house...and most times I turn to Google to find what SPN has soemthing i want...lol...like calling my "daddy" in the "clouds" to help me FIND a particular book in my  own Personal Library !!! LOL...


----------



## Admin (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / Sikh Prayer ?*

I agree, the beauty of google search is that it is able to suggest similar sounding words which SPN search box is incapable of doing... google search rules!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / Sikh Prayer ?*



Aman Singh said:


> I agree, the beauty of google search is that it is able to suggest similar sounding words which SPN search box is incapable of doing... google search rules!


Aman Singh ji  Iwas wondering if it requires some kind of arrangement to embed their search capabilities into site search with restriction to displaying results only from say "sikhphilosophy.net".  I am not in this type of knowledge space just curious.  I have seen some other sites use it not necessarily Sikhism related sites.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Admin (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / Sikh Prayer ?*

yes! it is possible, we will give it a try...


----------



## bscheema (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / Sikh Prayer ?*

guru fateh ji, 
  as i was searching ...about the same  , i found this word document with different definition by different authors , http://http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=the%20concept%20of%20sikhism%20word%20&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEAQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.globalsikhstudies.net%2Farticles%2FConceptBook%2FConcepts%2520in%2520Sikhism.doc&ei=Zjf_TvWjNIXtrAeq66WaDQ&usg=AFQjCNG3ze1_2xb2IpMEAPq7xZQlj4UBaQ&sig2=wgCVTZtBGpR6fXBfSAiLsQ

is a link to word document ebook type i like to share 
and there another book by Dr Gurcharan Singh  http://www.worldcat.org/title/gurmat-nirnay-kosh/oclc/656139276

Note - everything in the books is authors perception, and idea .i have nothing to do with it, i just wanted to share


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Ardas / Sikh Prayer ?*



Aman Singh said:


> yes! it is possible, we will give it a try...


For example when I put the following in Google search,



> ambarsaria site:sikhphilosophy.net



I only get Search results from spn.

The full URL bar shows the following reflecting this result,



> https://www.google.com/search?q=ambarsaria+site%3Asikhphilosophy.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial#q=ambarsaria+site:sikhphilosophy.net&hl=en&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&ei=C2f_Tp6BMsna0QHvypzpCA&start=90&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=a99fef92bab47a06&biw=1920&bih=854


It perhaps has some information on how I have shut down excessive Google adds that show up with the results.  I hope it does not have personal information!

Basically any search item followed by "site:sikhphilosophy.net" will produce result from spn entries only.  So in your script you will have to do this magic and perhaps also ensure that may be it either shows up as separate or same tab per your own wishes that you may have determined is best.

If it helps.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

